# Northern Alicante - impressions!



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

We took off this morning to the north - and the initial impression has been good.

We simply drove past Alicante and Benidorm. Benidorm does look a bit like New York on the beach. I'll mention, however, that cranes are still at work, even on the high rise buildings.

The drive up north is great. There's still plenty of houses that have been built, but it's not all as senseless as in the south. Houses actually have a flair of individuality.

We've stopped at Calpe. We'll be staying here for a few days as we travel to Javea and Denia tomorrow and so on.

Calpe, in my opinion, is rather gorgeous. The old town is a bit tight, the roads are small, and it's truly Spanish. However, it's very hilly - so that's it, we won't be settling here because my mom has trouble walking uphill.

However, let me put it this way with Calpe - In Glasgow, everyone wants to live in the trendy West End. Calpe is much nicer than that! It's charming, there is water in nearly every direction. 

And now I'll mention the negatives - the economy! Tonight was the Europa Cup Final and Chelsea was playing against Benfica. Fair enough, they are not Spanish teams, but we were one out of two groups (the other was a French couple) of people in a restaurant watching the game and having dinner. All the other restaurants closed at 10 because nobody went in. AT THE BEACH. You could eat a meal for 7 euros. What else can these restaurant owners do to draw people in? But hey, at least today wasn't a friday evening.

Is it not the middle of May? Where are the tourists? They're gonna need June, July and August to be full of tourists in order to survive the year. I don't wanna know how it looks like in the winter! 

During the day there's quite a few people walking about, students, old age pensioners both Spanish and foreign, and everything in between. Less Brits, but more Germans.

I'm not sure what to make of all this.

It's far more beautiful than the south of Alicante, but there is a lot less money flowing about - although I will say, during the day in Calpe you wouldn't notice any sign of a crisis. Ok...fair enough, ignore the estate agencies in every corner! But there don't seem to be many shut down stores. 

We'll see more tomorrow, but I have a feeling that the dog has been buried in Costa Blanca. (Wee German saying there)

Also, I read a few times on the internet that they expect Spanish house prices to stop sinking at the end of 2014. From what I've seen so far, I'd wager my money on 2024.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We live in Javea, which has flatter and hillier area's. However, if you had been to Javea during the late afternoon today, you would have found it quieter than usual, due to rain so not many people would venture out, we are used to blue skies and sunshine, also there are no school holidays. You will find any of the resort towns much busier at the weekend.
If you are thinking of coming to live in one of the resort towns perhaps you could consider whether you would still enjoy it in peak holiday season, with tourists and more noise, and no parking spaces, if you live too near the sea.
From the point of view of Javea, many nationalities choose to live here, which is really nice, we have an international food festival every year (not sure whether it is June or July), with some '80 something' stalls representing the varying nationalities here, plus live music and dance on the stage while you eat and drink.
Heck! I have just realised it is past 1.30am!, happy house hunting.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> We live in Javea, which has flatter and hillier area's. However, if you had been to Javea during the late afternoon today, you would have found it quieter than usual, due to rain so not many people would venture out, we are used to blue skies and sunshine, also there are no school holidays. You will find any of the resort towns much busier at the weekend.
> If you are thinking of coming to live in one of the resort towns perhaps you could consider whether you would still enjoy it in peak holiday season, with tourists and more noise, and no parking spaces, if you live too near the sea.
> From the point of view of Javea, many nationalities choose to live here, which is really nice, we have an international food festival every year (not sure whether it is June or July), with some '80 something' stalls representing the varying nationalities here, plus live music and dance on the stage while you eat and drink.
> Heck! I have just realised it is past 1.30am!, happy house hunting.


they changed the date of the International Festival last year or maybe the one before (not 'food' festival, although there are lots of stalls selling food from lots of countries) - it used to be early/mid June, more or less at the start of the San Juan fiesta

it sort of got a bit lost during San Juan - & also it caused problems for the younger performers who might be on stage performing at 10pm or later ..... not so great on a school night when end of year exams are still going on

now it happens just after San Juan, and after the schools finish for the summer - this year it will be the 27 - 29 June


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I can recommend Javea as well. It has become our regular summer destination since our first child was born (it's "only" a 5 a 6 hour drive from Madrid and that makes a difference). We've been there in September and in April/May (we were there a fortnight ago) and at those times of the year it is ideal (not too crowded, but not deserted either). We normally stay near the port so we can walk to both the old town and the port area.

We have stayed at Denia as well but, as a holiday destination it didn't quite click in the same way Javea did. It's bigger and there is more stuff going on, which might be important if you're looking for somewhere to live permanently, but Javea seems prettier, slightly more laid back and maybe a bit more upmarket.

Also in my experience Denia seems quite windy. Maybe it gets slightly worse weather being the north side of that mountain?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Chopera said:


> I can recommend Javea as well. It has become our regular summer destination since our first child was born (it's "only" a 5 a 6 hour drive from Madrid and that makes a difference). We've been there in September and in April/May (we were there a fortnight ago) and at those times of the year it is ideal (not too crowded, but not deserted either). We normally stay near the port so we can walk to both the old town and the port area.
> 
> We have stayed at Denia as well but, as a holiday destination it didn't quite click in the same way Javea did. It's bigger and there is more stuff going on, which might be important if you're looking for somewhere to live permanently, but Javea seems prettier, slightly more laid back and maybe a bit more upmarket.
> 
> Also in my experience Denia seems quite windy. Maybe it gets slightly worse weather being the north side of that mountain?


We live on the sunny side of the Montgo in Javea, it also protects us from some of the adverse weather conditions.
Javea has the better beach- The Arenal, lovely port area,and characterful old town, all with many great restaurants to chose from, and so many supermarkets we are spoiled for choice. We love living here, we only need to do any 'really big item' shopping very rarely, for that we might look outside Javea, but under 'normal' circumstances Javea has everything we need.
I have been to Denia during peak holiday season, and it is atrocious to try to park the car.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

My Father lived in El Portet, near Moraira for many years. Nice area, I liked it a lot, but for us the pull of the Canary Isles was far too strong.


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

A little further inland from Denia is the Jalon (Xalo) Valley a beautiful area with many small villages. Property is less expensive in this area.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Javea certainly has an immediate appeal for anyone driving into the town. I have a holiday home in Denia and it took me a while to appreciate the appeal of the place as it is quite scruffy in places and if you drive along the sea front, heading north through Las Marinas, it is quite charmless in places - although some of the beaches are lovely. However if you explore on foot the fishermens quarters, the old town, the port, marina and main avenue, then you may get a better idea of what the town has to offer. My favourite spot is Las Rotas where the landscape is dramatic and I've while away many hours rock pooling when my kids were younger. Parking is a problem unless you know the town well and through the summer and at Easter, the town is mobbed with tourists. However, I would choose Denia over Javea but as xabiachica would say, it IS the wrong side of the mountain (that being the Montgo  ).


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

We took a trip up there.

First of all: What a trip! Beautiful. It gets green and mountaneous yet the sea is right there! I've never been to Hawaii, but I think it must look similar to Javea. 

However: it feels very far away from the big cities and it felt a bit like more of a holiday place than a place to settle in permanently. I could be mistaken!

Got a few questions:

1. Is there a nightlife? How many young people live there? Is it mostly just pensioners?

2. What do you do if you need to fly back home? It's 70 minutes to Alicante airport according to google maps - that must be expensive by taxi. How much does parking at Alicante airport cost? Is there a bus that goes down to Alicante airport and Valencia?

3. What's it like in the winter?

I'm not sure whether the bad weather stopped people from going out and about, or whether there weren't many people out at all! I talked to an elderly gentleman in Calp today, and he said if the weather had been sunny today the arenal would be stock full! Can the same be said about Javea?

I have noticed that there are many nationalities there as well, and I noticed MORE Germans and LESS Russians. Why is this? Not that I am complaining, however! Russians are buying up much more in Calp.

Now, I must say, I expected Javea to be more expensive than the south - and it is! But good buys can still be had as there were no shortage of estate agencies. However, there are very few if any urbs, and houses are more individual and have more space. 

Forgive me if I am wrong, but is Javea still in development? I'm asking because the infrastructure seems pretty good (German influence, mayhaps ), there are no tall buildings and I somehow got the vibe that Javea has to "grow". Does this sound true at all or am I full of it?


Anyway, truth of the matter is, we still don't know where we'd like to settle. So far, I am more drawn to Calp. 

What we like about Calp is that it's more surrounded by sea and it's closer to Benidorm (not that I want to go to Benidorm every weekend, but it's close and it's a "big city" to go to if I want to see something bigger). However, Calp is a bit hillier.

What we didn't like about Javea was the trip up there. It seems like you have to go a bit "off the beaten track" to get to one of the nicest areas in the Costa Blanca, even though it is on the N332.

So, we still don't know where we will end up. I think it'll end up being a question of where I get a job. I wouldn't say no to one in Calp or Javea. 

I think we'll have to give Mallorca a look. But if Mallorca doesn't work out, Calpe and Javea would be a great plan B.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> We took a trip up there.
> 
> First of all: What a trip! Beautiful. It gets green and mountaneous yet the sea is right there! I've never been to Hawaii, but I think it must look similar to Javea.
> 
> ...



hmm - yes, we get a lot of tourists in Jávea - yes, it's a holiday destination..... but when the tourists aren't here it's very much a place to live - population a bit over 33,000

full of pensioners - no - though bear in mind that today is a school day & that's where the kids would have been - & the majority of working age people actually do work - although we do have about 2000 registered unemployed  - the beach was pretty full last weekend though 

this link shows the population by age at the last census Pirámide de edades | Ajuntament de Xàbia 

there are so few high-rise buildings in Jávea because local planning rules don't allow anything above 4 floors - those taller buildings that are here were built before that rule came into force - lol - if you'd known Jávea 10 years ago you'd be amazed at how much it has grown in that time!! Most of us living here would rather it didn't grow any more 

night-life - there are several nightclubs which are open all year round & more which open later this month through to October - tons of bars & restaurants & a lot of those have live entertainment too

there are enough young families with children for 5 state primary schools & 3 secondary schools - not forgetting the private International school too - & quite a lot of nursery schools

this will give you some idea of what goes on here javeamigos.com | SHARING A PASSION FOR JAVEA

off the beaten track.... not really, though I see why you might think that

& LOTS of nationalities - about 80 I think..... Población por Nacionalidad | Ajuntament de Xàbia


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> hmm - yes, we get a lot of tourists in Jávea - yes, it's a holiday destination..... but when the tourists aren't here it's very much a place to live - population a bit over 33,000
> 
> full of pensioners - no - though bear in mind that today is a school day & that's where the kids would have been - & the majority of working age people actually do work - although we do have about 2000 registered unemployed  - the beach was pretty full last weekend though
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

This is exactly what I was hoping to find. I didn't know they were allowed to say how many and what kind of foreigners lived anywhere, I thought it wasn't legal! 

The reason why I say it seems a bit off the beaten track is because our GPS took us through Benichatel somehow (I think that's how it was spelt anyway) and we ended up going through some really tight streets. Often we wondered if we were headed in the right direction at all! Got a bit scary 

If I have anymore questions I'll be sure to ask you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> Thank you so much! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping to find. I didn't know they were allowed to say how many and what kind of foreigners lived anywhere, I thought it wasn't legal!
> 
> ...


ah yes, there are other easier/more straightforward routes 

the age & nationality figures are from the padrón. so perhaps not perfect because a lot don't register as they are supposed to, they are a good indication at least

a lot of towns publish these figures, though I think Jávea might be the most 'upfront'


----------



## Nigeljay (Dec 1, 2010)

Sirtravelot said:


> Thank you so much! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping to find. I didn't know they were allowed to say how many and what kind of foreigners lived anywhere, I thought it wasn't legal!
> 
> ...


Did you get an opportunity to look at Altea and Moraira? Both have their attractions. In fact the trip from Calpe to Moraira on the coast road is worthwhile.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jules 123 said:


> Javea certainly has an immediate appeal for anyone driving into the town. I have a holiday home in Denia and it took me a while to appreciate the appeal of the place as it is quite scruffy in places and if you drive along the sea front, heading north through Las Marinas, it is quite charmless in places - although some of the beaches are lovely. However if you explore on foot the fishermens quarters, the old town, the port, marina and main avenue, then you may get a better idea of what the town has to offer. My favourite spot is Las Rotas where the landscape is dramatic and I've while away many hours rock pooling when my kids were younger. Parking is a problem unless you know the town well and through the summer and at Easter, the town is mobbed with tourists. However, I would choose Denia over Javea but as xabiachica would say, it IS the wrong side of the mountain (that being the Montgo  ).


lol - Denia's only the wrong side because *I *live this side


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Nigeljay said:


> Did you get an opportunity to look at Altea and Moraira? Both have their attractions. In fact the trip from Calpe to Moraira on the coast road is worthwhile.


Agreed. We thought this was way the best part of the coast and actually ended up looking at properties through an estate agent in Moraira. It's quite different to the rest. Worth a visit.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Lliber here, and love it.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Nigeljay said:


> Did you get an opportunity to look at Altea and Moraira? Both have their attractions. In fact the trip from Calpe to Moraira on the coast road is worthwhile.


We had a quick drive through, didn't stay to look around. Nicer than anything on the southern side of Alicante for sure.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sirtravelot said:


> We had a quick drive through, didn't stay to look around. Nicer than anything on the southern side of Alicante for sure.


Did you get to look at Denia - it has a completely different feel to Javea and Moraira but is a great town to settle in. Highly recommend the music bars and jazz clubs in Calle Mar if you get a chance to visit - although nothing gets going til gone midnight.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

jules 123 said:


> Did you get to look at Denia - it has a completely different feel to Javea and Moraira but is a great town to settle in. Highly recommend the music bars and jazz clubs in Calle Mar if you get a chance to visit - although nothing gets going til gone midnight.


Sadly we didn't. 

We're going to figure out whether to come back at the end of Summer and actually stay in the north or whether to try got Mallorca.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sirtravelot said:


> Sadly we didn't.
> 
> We're going to figure out whether to come back at the end of Summer and actually stay in the north or whether to try got Mallorca.


There are some great areas in Majorca but I would not want to live permanently on such a small island. Good luck in making a decision although I would think going back to the Northern Costa Blanca makes sense as it takes time to decide how you really feel about a place.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jules 123 said:


> There are some great areas in Majorca but I would not want to live permanently on such a small island. Good luck in making a decision although I would think going back to the Northern Costa Blanca makes sense as it takes time to decide how you really feel about a place.


Mallorca is not small, come for a visit here , 274 square Km,, population just over 7,000,
Capital city Valverde, more of a village with probably 1500 residents, four English on the island.

Yes please visit us, experience the tranquility of the Meridian Isle of El Hierro, we really need some tourists


----------

